
Interview with Wes Bos on how he learned code - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/wes-bos-talks-learning-to-code-without-a-cs-degree/
======
Pete-Codes
(Author) I took his JavaScript 30 course ages ago so it was really cool to
interview him. I didn't realise he didn't have a CS degree which is kind of
nuts considering he is one of the biggest teachers of web development on the
planet.

